# le soleil ne met de fleurs qu'aux violences (FR)



## jedna

Hallo,

Zou iemand me kunnen helpen bij het vinden van de juiste vertaling van bovenstaande regel uit dit Ungaretti-gedicht:

_NUIT D’ ÉTÉ

la vase et le roc éclatent et s’élancent en fusées et cratères_

*le soleil ne met de fleurs qu’aux violences*

_au camp de la passion jaillit et vole un baiser_

_l’azur se nacre de luxure_

_un frais sourire m’unit au ciel étoilé
_
Situatie: Oorlog 1914-1918. De soldaat Ungaretti ligt samen met zijn kompanen 's nachts in het veld en bekijkt de bombardementen verderop aan de horizon.

Ik worstel met de interpretatie van de constructie_ 'met...au'_ in dit verband.
'De zon .... enkel/alleen bloemen ... geweld/gewelddadigheden? 

Alvast bedank voor jullie hulp,
vriendelijke groet,
jedna


----------



## Peterdg

Letterlijk: "De zon plaatst enkel bloemen op gewelddadigheden".  Om het mooi te maken, zal je zelf iets moeten verzinnen.


----------



## jedna

Goedemorgen Peterdg,

Ben blij dat ik weet dat dit de goede richting is. Had al tientallen synoniemen 'geproefd', waarvan er ook een aantal gebruikt konden worden, maar ik was en bleef onzeker...
Er valt vast wel iets moois van te maken nu Dank je!

Een fijne dag, en vriendelijke groet,
jedna


----------



## bibibiben

_De zon plaatst slechts/enkel bloemen op de gewelddadigheden_ is eerder een vertaling van _Le soleil ne met que des fleurs aux violences_. Dichter bij het origineel:_ Enkel/slechts/alleen op de gewelddadigheden plaatst de zon bloemen_. En ja, dat moet dan nog wel poëtischer. Misschien: _De zon legt enkel/slechts op de daden van geweld (haar) bloemen._ Van dat _plaatsen_ moet je wel af, denk ik. Te zielloos. De vraag is of je _zetten_ of _leggen_ moet gebruiken. Met _leggen_ roep je een ander beeld op dan met _zetten_. Alsof het toneel van geweld een kerkhof  is waar je bloemen neerlegt. Het gedicht lijkt niet heel duidelijk die kant op te willen. Dus misschien is dit een betere keuze: _De zon laat enkel op de daden van geweld (haar) bloemen komen_. Nu blijft in het midden of de bloemen een blijk van troost of een pijnlijk vrolijke noot zijn.


----------



## jedna

Hallo bibibiben,

Ik ben zelf tot dit resultaat gekomen:_ de zon zet bloemen enkel op de daden van geweld. _Precies om dezelfde redenen die jij opnoemt (bloemen vóór 'enkel' dichter bij het origineel; en geen plaatsen, geen leggen),
De zin past qua ritme mooi in het gedicht, biedt een aardige alliteratie en de opeenvolgende 'e'-klanken in _ze, enkel, geweld_, doen het ook erg goed.(en krijgen een aardig vervolg in de daaropvolgende zin (op het veld...)
Ik had ook nog gedacht aan 'planten' dat in de diverse Franse synoniemenboeken onder 'mettre' staat vermeld. Maar de zon 'plant' niet (ze 'zet' ook niet, maar 'zetten' is toch wat neutraler, en minder 'uitleggerig', wat de raadselachtigheid ten goede komt.

Ik had nog even overwogen of die zon misschien een soort 'vuurbal' zou kunnen zijn (bombardementen/explosies) die dan -net als bij vuurwerk- in de lucht uiteenspat en in de vorm van 'vuurwerkbloemen'naar beneden komt. Dit vanwege de vuurpijlen uit de eerste zin. Dan zou je misschien kunnen zeggen: _de zon zaait bloemen enkel op de daden van geweld_ (of: _de zon zaait alleen bloemen *met* _(dmv)_ gewelddadigheden - _bombardementen immers...), maar 'semer' of evt. Franse synoniemen voor 'strooien' heb ik niet onder de 'mettre'-synoniemen kunnen vinden.

Hartelijk dank voor je ideeën en advies en vriendelijke groet,
jedna


----------



## bibibiben

Graag gedaan!


----------



## ThomasK

BY the way: kan het zijn dat daarin, op de achtergrond, iets meespeelt als "mettre du feu aux " als contrast?
Wie legt "de fleurs" uit (niet "des fleurs")? Ik ken de combinatie in "pas de fleurs", maar niet elders...


----------



## bibibiben

Volgens Grevisse kan in deze constructie wel degelijk _de _gebruikt worden:

"[...] quand l’objet direct ou le sujet réel sont placés avant _que_, on trouve souvent _de_ : _Elle n’a *d’*yeux que pour son fils aîné_ ( Ac. 1935, art. _œil_). — _Il n’avait vu *de* médecins que comme clients_ (Cayrol, _Froid du soleil_, p. 35). — _Il n’arrivait *de* mésaventures qu’aux gens ridicules et stupides_ (Beauvoir, _Mém. d’une jeune fille rangée_, p. 53). "

En de reden:

"— Il semble que dans ce cas _ne_ ait gardé un sens plus nettement négatif et _que_ une valeur plus nettement exceptive. Quand apparaît la forme complète de l’article, on s’évertue à trouver des nuances subtiles : _ Il n’a *de l’*argent que pour ses plaisirs_ = Il a de l’argent, mais seulement pour ses plaisirs ; _Il n’a *d’*argent que pour ses plaisirs_ = Il n’a pas d’argent, excepté pour ses plaisirs."


----------



## jedna

Hallo ThomasK

Dus zou het zoiets kunnen zijn als: 'aansteken"? De zon ontvlamt bloemen enkel op/enkel met geweld? Maar dan zou het woordje 'feu' er toch bij hebben moeten staan.
Ik heb deze optie ook al overwogen, m.n. omdat ik een gedicht van Ungaretti vertaalde dat in de bundel met hoofdzakelijk oorlogsgedichten staat:
_ROSES EN FLAMME
Sur un océan 
de sonneries 
soudain surnage 
une autre matinée_

Maar voor 'ontvlammen' of 'aansteken' kon ik onder 'mettere' geen enkel bewijs vinden.

'de fleurs' ipv 'des fleurs'... dat heeft toch te maken met de ontkennende vorm? (pas de fleurs is immers ook een ontkenning)

Vriendelijke groet,
jedna


----------



## ThomasK

Excuus voor mijn onwetendheid, maar in "pas de" had ik het verwacht, maar niet met "ne"...

Nu, geen bewijs onder "mettre": dichters veroorloven zich een en ander, niet? Maar let op, dit is alleen maar een _(educated) guess_. Mij lijkt namelijk dat die structuur vooral met "(mettre) du feu" gangbaar is. En oorlog en vuur gaan toch nogal samen, niet? Dabn lijkt het woordspel (...) mij plausibel... Mij gaat het eerder om het idee van eenzelfde kracht als van vuur, niet van vuur zelf. De kracht moet eerder voelbaar zijn, zou ik denken...


----------



## jedna

Plausibel, en de verleiding was (en is nu weer) groot om het in die zin te vertalen.  Mede gezien de 'roses en flamme', mede gezien het 'vuurwerkbloemen'-idee waarover ik in #5 al iets zei....


----------



## bibibiben

Het probleem is natuurlijk wel dat_ mettre des fleurs_ geen ongewonere combinatie is dan _mettre du feu_. En, nog belangrijker, _mettre_ krijgt alleen dankzij de aanwezigheid van _feu_ de betekenis van _aansteken_. Haal _feu_ weg en niemand denkt nog aan ontbranding, zeker niet als het woord _fleurs_ ervoor in de plaats komt. In het Nederlands werkt het net zo. Als iemand het in een gedicht over het aanleggen van een tuin heeft, dan zal ook niemand daarin lezen dat het misschien op bedekte wijze over het aanleggen van een vuur gaat.


----------



## jedna

Hallo bibibiben,

Ik had intussen ook al besloten om het bij de laatste versie (#5) te laten. Ik weet wel...het is een gedicht, en daarenboven ook nog een 'Ungaretti', maar het toevoegen van onbedoelde eigen interpretaties zou -al is de verleiding groot- niet gewenst zijn, niet kloppen met wat er staat, en van weinig respect voor de dichter getuigen bovendien... 

Fijn weekend, en vriendelijke groet,
jedna


----------



## ThomasK

bibibiben said:


> Het probleem is natuurlijk wel dat_ mettre des fleurs_ geen ongewonere combinatie is dan _mettre du feu_. En, nog belangrijker, _mettre_ krijgt alleen dankzij de aanwezigheid van _feu_ de betekenis van _aansteken_. Haal _feu_ weg en niemand denkt nog aan ontbranding, zeker niet als het woord _fleurs_ ervoor in de plaats komt. In het Nederlands werkt het net zo. Als iemand het in een gedicht over het aanleggen van een tuin heeft, dan zal ook niemand daarin lezen dat het misschien op bedekte wijze over het aanleggen van een vuur gaat.


Ik begrijp je niet goed: de hele uitdrukking is toch wel "(ne) mettre de fleurs *aux* ...", en ik vraag mij af of je die "mettre ... aux ..." wel in andere combinaties vindt, dan met "feu". Maar ik ben geen native speaker en lees niet danig veel in het Frans, zeker ook weinig poëzie, maar toch: als deze constructie alleen in die "collocatie" voorkomt, dan vind ik mijn voorstel niet te gewaagd. Ik bedoelde ook niet dat die "mettre" per se als "aansteken" moet worden vertaald, wel mogelijk iets krachtigers dan ... misschien. Nu, het was een idee...


----------



## bibibiben

_Au_ kan ook gewoon een plaatsbepaling inleiden: _Mettre des fleurs au cimetière_.


----------



## ThomasK

Oei, ja, daarin heb je ook gelijk, maar hier gaat het wel niet om een plaatsbepaling, vind ik, eerder om een soort richting. Nu, ik pols even bij een Waalse vriendin...


----------



## bibibiben

Volgens een Franse vriend moet je de versregel naar alle waarschijnlijkheid zo interpreteren:

_*(1) le soleil ne met que les violences en fleur.
*_
De gedachte erachter is dat een omgeving waar geweld is gezaaid de zon ook alleen maar dat tot bloei kan brengen. Er is niets anders om in bloei te zetten.

Ungaretti gooit de woorden om en geeft er zo een poëtische draai aan:

*(2) le soleil ne met de fleurs qu’aux violences*

Een letterlijke vertaling van Ungaretti's versregel levert in het Nederlands juist een nogal prozaïsch aandoende, houterige versregel op:

_De zon zet enkel aan de daden van geweld bloemen/bloesems._
Of: _Enkel aan de daden van geweld zet de zon bloemen/bloesems._

Ik ben er niet echt van onder de indruk.

In het Nederlands klinkt het wellicht wat dichterlijker door bij de vertaling uit te gaan van (1), niet van (2):

_De zon zet enkel de daden van geweld in bloei.
De zon doet enkel de daden van geweld tot bloei komen._

Wil je liever wegblijven van het nogal abstracte _bloei _(omdat Ungaretti dat ook min of meer doet), dan is dit misschien een alternatief:

_De zon raakt enkel de daden van geweld met bloesems aan._

Ik zou eerder voor _bloesems_ dan voor _bloemen_ kiezen, omdat _bloesem_ ondubbelzinniger het beeld van de bloeitijd overdraagt dan _bloem_. Bloemen roepen ook de associatie van versiering op. Een ongewenste associatie in dit geval.


----------



## jedna

bibibiben said:


> _*(1) le soleil ne met que les violences en fleur.
> *_
> De gedachte erachter is dat een omgeving waar geweld is gezaaid de zon ook alleen maar dat tot bloei kan brengen. Er is niets anders om in bloei te zetten.
> 
> Ungaretti gooit de woorden om en geeft er zo een poëtische draai aan:



Goedemiddag bibibiben,

Deze eerste benadering lijkt ook mij de meest waarschijnlijke (en aantrekkelijke)

Ik zou het woord 'bloesems' echter liever niet gebruiken. Bloesems doen mij aan het voorjaar denken, terwijl het gedicht in de zomer speelt. Bovendien, stel dat Ungaretti, 'meester in meerduidigheid' toch ook de bombardementen-vuurwerk (bloemen)- heeft willen 'meenemen', dan zit ik met bloemen ook goed.

Uitgaande van de eerste interpretatie, en uitgaande van jouw voorstellen:
_-De zon raakt enkel de daden van geweld met bloesems aan_
-_De zon zet enkel de daden van geweld in bloei/De zon doet enkel de daden van geweld tot bloei komen_
en overwegend dat alleen 'bloei' inderdaad wat abstract lijkt, en bloesems te veel voorjaar zou suggereren, kom ik tot het volgende:
_-De zon laat bloemen enkel bloeien op de daden van geweld  _(de daden van geweld als de humus a.h.w.)
of
_-De zon laat enkel bloemen bloeien uit de daden van geweld _ (wat dan net even iets dichter bij jouw laatste twee zinnen ligt, maar waar het woordje 'uit' niet deugt)
een derde mogelijkheid (heel in de verte denkend aan Baudelaire's fleurs du mal -ik bedoel alleen de titel, niet de inhoud uiteraard):
_-De zon laat enkel bloemen bloeien van geweld _('geweldsbloemen' dus, maar waar dan het lidwoord ontbreekt, en  'daad', en de meervoudsvorm daarvan)

Een van deze zal het denk ik moeten zijn, en welke het ook worden zal, het is hoe dan ook, en vooral qua betekenis, een betere versie dan 'de zon zet bloemen enkel op de daden van geweld', waar ik was blijven steken.

Ontzettend bedankt voor alle tijd en moeite, en vooral ook voor de duidelijke uitleg en prima tips!
Vriendelijke groet, (en ook dank aan de Franse vriend!)
jedna


----------



## ThomasK

Ja, hoor, volkomen akkoord: _mettre du feu_ à X... had mij moeten doen denken aan _mettre X en feu_ - en  die associatie van 'fleur' met 'bloei' lijkt mij de perfecte vertaling voor 'fleur', inderdaad. Héél mooi!!!


----------

